# Newer Dutch video



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Newer Dutch video on you tube just in case anyone is looking for a finished dog, 
Looks to be a reputable breeder 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qa446TOcF3Q


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

:lol: Ya, that's a keeper.


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

Um, I am very very new to this and just wanted to confirm, you guys are being sarcastic right? :-o


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> Newer Dutch video on you tube just in case anyone is looking for a finished dog,
> Looks to be a reputable breeder
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qa446TOcF3Q


Dutch????????

Don't think so......:???: 

Dick


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Go and look at Dick and Selena's website. I think that will help you see the difference.

This guy has DUTCH shepherds, they are DUTCH breeders.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

The dude said it was Dutch:lol: 
It also hoped over a bike rack with an article in its moth, I think its got some SCH training. You got to admit it a fun video 
I have been to there site and understand


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

the guy sounds like he is rapping the commentary haha


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

You can't be serious right Chris? That was the dumbest advertisement for a dog a ever seen. Nice touch of ghetto:-o


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> You can't be serious right Chris? That was the dumbest advertisement for a dog a ever seen. Nice touch of ghetto:-o


You can’t be serious thinking I might be serious… can you?


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank god your not. They could probably get $120k for that dog;-)


----------



## Stephanie O'Brien (Sep 11, 2007)

> He is probably the hardest biting dog a live.


-taken directly from one of his video descriptions about this dog.
Hahahahahahaha.....priceless


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

“Money Dog” !!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxIQUdgIHnw


----------



## David Stucenski (Mar 29, 2008)

This is got to be the worst advertisement I have ever seen...I bet he uses only compulsion..That poor dog :-( :-( :-( does is obedience with his ears back and tail between his legs and his heeling is.."dad please dont beat me on TV."


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

I thought they only sling pits, rotts and presas........


----------



## Stephanie O'Brien (Sep 11, 2007)

...and dont forget, he has very rare 'red-nose' Malinois puppies too!


----------



## Milton Burton (Oct 2, 2008)

[I thought they only sling pits, rotts and presas........]

Drew who is the they you were refering to?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

WOW, someone is gonna bust out the race card. I am not gonna be the one getting censored YET AGAIN !!!!! HA !


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

Barrie Kirkland said:


> the guy sounds like he is rapping the commentary haha


I'm pretty sure he IS rapping the commentary....


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

I think I've found a new voice-over man for Xena's videos.. :lol:


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

"K-9 Imports Direct", lol. This guy has never paid $50 for a dog, none the less actually imported one.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm sure almost any dog could "find" something if you point right at it


----------



## Jose' Abril (Dec 6, 2007)

If Nico is his stud dog,I wonder why he is selling this one,because on the video he says that the dog that is for sale is 10 notches better in all phases!!!:-k You would think that if he was that much better he would go ahead and sell Nico and make the dog in the video his up and coming stud....:-\"


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't see where he is actually trying to sell the dog?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

a few more 

http://www.hoobly.com/0/0/652024.html 
I bet you cant just watch one


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

"they" =vanguard


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> a few more
> 
> http://www.hoobly.com/0/0/652024.html
> I bet you cant just watch one


They are sorta like potato chips! ROFL


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

I have seen videos from this guy before. I am going to call it like I see it.

this guys is an ID10T

Here is some more bullshit for your viewing pleasure.

http://www.myspace.com/nicovanguard


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

Daniel Cox said:


> I have seen videos from this guy before. I am going to call it like I see it.
> 
> this guys is an ID10T
> 
> ...


Check out the first video, his dogs can find money. I think everyone should call their congressman and get some of these dog put into the 819 billion dollar bailout bill. Maybe these dogs can recover some of the money we will never see again.


----------



## Chris Ciampi (Dec 10, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> a few more
> 
> http://www.hoobly.com/0/0/652024.html
> I bet you cant just watch one


That was great. In the 3rd video when he is "building drive" as he calls it. The dog almost bites him when its barking and he pets it. haha

the internet has some amazing things. I just ordered one. Such a nice guy


----------

